# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Σύντομες ανακοινώσεις / υπενθυμήσεις

## NikosD.

Παρακαλώ να σεβαστείτε τα παρακάτω και συγχωρέστε με που τα υπενθυμίζω, ξανά και ξανά.

1. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η χρήση greeklish. Καθιστούν δύσκολη την ανάγνωση ενός μηνύματος και αδύνατη την αναζήτηση θεμάτων μέσα από τη σχετική επιλογή 
search option
που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ. Ετσι, κανένας επισκέπτης ή μέλος δεν μπορεί να βρει το θέμα που αναζητά. ο ένας γραφει diataraxi agxous, ο άλλος αναζητά diatarahi agxous κ.ο.κ. με αποτέλεσμα.... να μην έχουμε αποτέλεσμα.


2. Η χρήση πολλαπλών λογαριασμών μέλους ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ στο φόρουμ του e-psychology.gr

3. Δώστε λίγη προσοχή στον τίτλο του θέματος που ανοίγετε.
Ένας τίτλος του στυλ \"hey\", \"yo\", \"hi\", \"προς όλους\", \"τι είναι\" κτλ επίσης δεν βοηθά στην αναζήτηση ή στη γρήγορη πλοήγηση. Προσωπικά, αποφεύγω να απαντώ σε θέματα που έχουν είτε greeklish, είτε τέτοιους τίτλους.

4. Ανοίξτε δικό σας θέμα για να ζητήσετε βοήθεια, υποστήριξη ή ότι άλλο. Ενα ξεκάρφωτο μήνυμα του στυλ\" γεια, και γω έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, τι να κάνω???\" εν μέσω μιας συζήτησης που τρέχει από καιρό, δε βοηθά καθόλου, μπερδεύει τη συζήτηση και ούτε αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να δεχτούμε βοήθεια. Η λογική που συνήθως κρύβεται πίσω από αυτό, ότι περισσότεροι χρήστες θα διαβάσουν το μήνυμα μου, αποδεικνύεται τελικά αναποτελεσματική.

5. Μηνύματα υβρστικά / δυσφημιστικά θα διαγράφονται ενώ η συνεχής επανάληψη μια ς τετοιας συμπεριφοράς, δίνει το δικαίωμα στο e-psychology.gr να διαγράψει πλήρως τον λογαριασμό του συγκεκριμένου μέλους. 

6. Χρησιμοποιείτε το φόρουμ *γενικά*, για ένα θέμα που αφορά τον ευρύτερο χώρο της ψυχολογίας και για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πιο αρμόδιο φόρουμ. 
Το φόρουμ \"γενικά\" δεν υπάρχει για να καλύψει άλλου είδους συζητήσεις, περι ανέμων και υδάτων. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό φόρουμ γενικού ενδιαφέροντος στο ελληνικό και το παγκόσμιο ίντερνετ όπου μπορείτε να κουβεντιάζετε περί ανέμων και υδάτων.
Κατανοώ ότι αυτό που λέω είναι ιδιαίτερα περιοριστικό, ακόμη και για μένα που το γράφω. Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για έναν αυστηρό κανόνα, αλλά για μια παράκληση - προτροπή που θα ήθελα να έχετε στην άκρη του μυαλού σας και όσο μπορείτε να τη σέβεστε.


Το e-psychology.gr διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να διαγράφει αποροειδοποίητα μηνύματα που δεν συμβαδίζουν με τις παραπάνω οδηγίες.

Ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ. Το παρόν θέμα, θα σταλεί με u2u σε όλα τα μέλη της ιστοσελίδας.

----------


## NikosD.

Υπενθυμίζω... τις παραπάνω υπενθυμίσεις και παράλληλα ενημερώνω ότι θα διαγραφούν εντός των επόμενων ωρών όσα μηνύματα δε συμφωνούν με τα παραπάνω.

Ευχαριστώ και ζητώ την κατανόηση σας για όσα δυσφημιστικά μηνύματα παρέμειναν αναρτημένα στο φόρουμ για -δυστυχώς- μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.
Ελπίζω σε πιο γρήγορη αποκατάσταση από δω και στο εξής.
ήδη είναι μαζί μας η CeliaM ως υπεύθυνη διαχειρίστρια του φόρουμ για να βοηθήσει στην ομαλή του λειτουργία.
Μπορείτε να απευθυνεστε στη CeliaM με μέιλ η προσωπικό μήνυμα για θέματα διαχείρησης.
Το μέιλ διαχείρισης του φόρουμ είναι [email protected]

CeliaM, σε ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------

